# My kitty has a bald spot on her leg,..help!



## lsamcky

Hi everyone,
My 2 year old female cat named Lilly has a bald spot on the inside of her front leg. Last August she had her yearly visit to the vet and at that time she had a small spot, about the size of 1/2 a pinky nail in the same spot, the vet said it looked like an allergy and left it at that. The spot went away and the hair grew back,..but now the spot is there again, only it's about the size of a quarter. It's not red or irritated. She is the youngest of 3 kitties,...a boy who is 4 and a girl who is 3. She gets along well with the girl but has some tiffs with the boy,.who obviously thinks he's the boss. He chases her and she hides under the bed,..but other times she fights back. I haven't changed their food in a while. They eat Fancy Feast canned food,..the type with the gravy and Blue Buffalo Spa for finicky cats hard food. I have recently tried to stop feeding any fish type food because I have heard they can develope allergies to fish,..but only started a couple of days ago. She is flea-free and never goes outside,..she lives in a completely clean environment. She is extremely healthy,..very active, appetities good and her fur is also healthy. I would appreciate any help I can get,..I am wondering if it's stress or an allegy without the million dollar vet visit,..although thats where she will be going if the fur doesn't start growing back. Thanks everyone for your time!
Lisa


----------



## catloverami

Lisa, Is she licking at the spot a lot? If there's no redness, scabbiness, it's not likely ringworm, but could be an allergy or stress-licking. Some cats, like Lilly that are being bullied resort to stress-licking as a comfort and will have not just a spot, but eventually the top inside of their front legs, inside of their hind legs, or belly licked bald. First, I would go with an allergy assumption, and feed only a good quality canned _no-grain_ (no corn, wheat, barley, rice or soy) in any of the ingredients. (e.g. Wellness canned). All the best!


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole

Catloverami brings up some very valid points to consider. 

When is the last time you gave her flea medicine? Another possibility is a flea allergy. Many cats with that will get bald spots that get worse with the infestation.

I personally would recommend getting it checked again, only because another possibility (especially with the location) is ringworm and you do NOT want that spreading between your cats and you.

Best of luck, let us know how she is doing!


----------

